# سر الرب لخائفيه



## fauzi (22 مايو 2011)

*سر الرب لخائفيه*

هل في حياتكم اسرار ولمن تكشفوها ؟ في المزمور 25 : 14 يقول داود " سِرُّ الرَّبِّ لِخَائِفِيهِ " . ما هو سر الرب وهل عند الله اسرار يكشفها لجماعة مختارة من البشر دون غيرهم ؟ تمتاز الديانة المسيحية بالبساطة والوضوح فهي تنادي بالمسيح مخلّصا ً لكل من يؤمن وبالانسان المؤمن نائلا ً حياة جديدة في المسيح مخلّصا ً من سلطان ابليس مقادا ً بالروح القدس ، لا قيمة لتعاليم البشر ف " اَللهُ رُوحٌ . وَالَّذِينَ يَسْجُدُونَ َ لَهُ فَبِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَسْجُدُوا " ( يوحنا 4 : 24 ) . مع هذا التعليم من الكتاب المقدس هل يمكن ان ندرك ان الله عنده اسرار يكشفها لجماعة من الناس دون غيرهم ؟ يعلمنا الكتاب عن صحة هذا في عدة مواضع ، ففي سفر التكوين نقرأ عن مدينة سدوم وقد اخطأ أهلها وخطيتهم عظمت جدا ً فأراد الله ان يهلكها ولم يعلن قراره هذا الا لشخص واحد هو ابراهيم ، ففي سفر التكوين 18 : 17 قال الرب " هَلْ أُخْفِي عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ مَا أَنَا فَاعِلُهُ " . وقد تحدث الله باسرار لعدد كبير من الانبياء في العهد القديم . قال عاموس : " إِنَّ السَّيِّدَ الرَّبَّ لاَ يَصْنَعُ أَمْرًا إِلاَّ وَهُوَ يُعْلِنُ سِرَّهُ لِعَبِيدِهِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ." ( عاموس 3 : 7 ) . إن كان عندك سر فانك لا تقوله لكل انسان ولكن لعدد قليل من الاحباء الذين تثق فيهم ، هكذا قال داود : " سِرُّ الرَّبِّ لِخَائِفِيهِ " .  في العهد القديم كان الله يعلن اسراره لجماعة من الانبياء ، في العهد الجديد يعلن الله اسراره للمؤمنين الذين ولدوا من جديد وقبلوا قيادة الروح القدس لأفكارهم ، قال المسيح لتلاميذه : " أُعْطِيَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَعْرِفُوا أَسْرَارَ مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ ، وَأَمَّا لأُولَئِكَ فَلَمْ يُعْطَ. " ( متى 13 : 11 ) . وقال بولس الرسول لأهل كورنثوس " أُمُورُ اللهِ لاَ يَعْرِفُهَا أَحَدٌ إِلاَّ رُوحُ اللهِ . وَنَحْنُ لَمْ نَأْخُذْ رُوحَ الْعَالَمِ ، بَلِ الرُّوحَ الَّذِي مِنَ اللهِ ، لِنَعْرِفَ الأَشْيَاءَ الْمَوْهُوبَةَ لَنَا مِنَ اللهِ " ( 1 كورنثوس 2 : 11، 12 ) .
هل تريد ان تعرف اسرار الله ؟ هل تريد ان تعرف مشيئة الله لحياتك ؟ الأمر سهل جدا ً ، لا يتطلب منك أي جهد ٍ فقط سلم نفسك له واطلب من المسيح أن يملئك بالروح القدس وهو يكشف لك كل الاسرار التي تحتاج اليها " سِرُّ الرَّبِّ لِخَائِفِيهِ ، وَعَهْدُهُ لِتَعْلِيمِهِمْ ." ( مزمور 25 : 14 ) . لا تهمل هذا الأمر لأنه مهم جدا ً . قل له : اكشف عن عيني يا رب لأرى عجائب في شريعتك . فما ان تقدم للرب حياتك ستنفتح عيناك وترى ما خلف الغيوم ، هذا هو الهنا المحب لا يخفي سر عن محبيه وطالبيه .


----------



## happy angel (23 مايو 2011)

> *هل تريد ان تعرف اسرار الله ؟ هل تريد ان تعرف مشيئة الله لحياتك ؟ الأمر سهل جدا ً ، لا يتطلب منك أي جهد ٍ فقط سلم نفسك له واطلب من المسيح أن يملئك بالروح القدس وهو يكشف لك كل الاسرار التي تحتاج اليها " سِرُّ الرَّبِّ لِخَائِفِيهِ ، وَعَهْدُهُ لِتَعْلِيمِهِمْ ." ( مزمور 25 : 14 ) . لا تهمل هذا الأمر لأنه مهم جدا ً . قل له : اكشف عن عيني يا رب لأرى عجائب في شريعتك . فما ان تقدم للرب حياتك ستنفتح عيناك وترى ما خلف الغيوم ، هذا هو الهنا المحب لا يخفي سر عن محبيه وطالبيه .*​



*تامل معزى جداااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## Bent el Massih (23 مايو 2011)

*ميرسي اخي فوزي على الموضوع الرائع
الرب يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## mero_engel (25 مايو 2011)

تامل بسيط وجميل
تسلم ايدك يا فوزي


----------



## fauzi (27 مايو 2011)

*شكرا ً happy angel
الرب يباركك*
*
شكرا ً  karima
الرب يباركك*
*
شكرا ً   mero_engel
الرب يباركك*


----------

